# Cory cat with half-bulging stomach?



## ksoyk (May 24, 2008)

Hi all ~

I have two cory cats, both were sold as Spotted Cories in the store (although they look almost identical to this included photo from tropicalfishdata.com of an Agassizi:










Anyway, I'm one is a male and the other a female given their body shape (one slimmer, the other with plumper and more-rounded underside). Here is my question: the female's abdomen area is slightly swollen - but only on her left side. Her right side looks as always. She is acting and eating completely normal, barbels are in good shape, etc.

Do you think she is bloated perhaps? I didn't think that bloating would make just one side swell, but perhaps a shelled pea is in order?

My cories have been in a 46g tropical tank for almost a year now, living very peacefully with a small school of neon tetras, two golden dojo loaches, a couple snails, one male betta and two small rubberlip plecos (the plecos were added around three months ago, the rest I've had the whole time). Temp stays right around 72 F, ph is nearly neutral, ammonia and nitrate all testing safe. All of my other fish (including the male cory) are completely normal.

Thanks for your ideas - I really appreciate them!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com.:wave:

Do you have pics of your corydoras? A pic is very important. How does their poo look?

On the other hand, your temperature is far too low for the betta. Separate it and keep the temperature for this fish at 78 degrees minimum.


----------



## ksoyk (May 24, 2008)

*update*

I finally have a free moment between work and family duties for an update...a few days or so after I posted this question, my female cory's belly "deflated" and went back to normal. Since then, she has been swimming and acting completely normal with no more bulges. Maybe she just had a little gas to get rid of...whatever the reason, I'm super-happy that she's alright.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Glad to hear she's doing OK, however, Lupin is very correct about your temperature. If tropical fish are kept in temperatures under 78 it can severely compromise their immune systems, and I think that's what your cory's temporary swelling was an indication of.


----------

